

Facebook no longer supports IE7 - fosk
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/12/30/not-a-fan-of-timeline-on-facebook-use-ie7-facebook-stopped-supporting-it/

======
LocalPCGuy
It's a horrible article and misleading title. Sending different CSS based on
the browser UA doesn't equal not supporting a browser. In fact, just the fact
they are doing that shows that they are still supporting IE7 by not pushing
features that would be broken to it.

That being said, I would guess that bug fixing and the like for IE7 are
probably prioritized lower, hence things like the busted layout shown in the
article picture.

I'll wait for the official announcement from Facebook, just like they
announced when they would stop supporting IE6.

~~~
RandallBrown
It's not a bug for IE7. It's just that when you switch the user agent to IE7
it's using the IE7 CSS to render the page on Safari. Obviously that stuff
isn't going to work.

~~~
LocalPCGuy
It doesn't say the screenshot is from Safari, and I have seen that whitespace
when I've testing things in IE7. Funny thing I found earlier when I went there
in IE9 in IE7 emulation mode - Facebook crashed the tab every time I tried to
click on an individual's profile (Timeline enabled or not.) Didn't bother to
actually load a VM to test a true instance of IE7.

------
mzarate06
Not a very accurate title. It looks like most of Facebook still works fine
w/IE 7, it's just the Timeline that's affected. For example, I can login, view
a friend's profile, view my news feed, like something, make a wall post, play
a game ... all fine in IE 7. And, the experience is very similar, if not
entirely, to that of doing the same in Firefox 9.

Should it have been entirely true, this would have been a great step for the
web, even if only a small one.

~~~
jonursenbach
I think you're confusing "supports" with "works". Facebook may work under IE7,
but they aren't supporting it anymore. Any new stuff that they do, don't
expect it to work in IE7.

------
twerth
I'm only supporting IE8 and above now. The numbers for IE6 and IE7 are too
small to care about anymore. At least for my demographic.

~~~
navs
I believe Google has dropped support for IE6 and IE7. That's my excuse.

------
0x0
What's the point of writing that developer toolbar user-agent switch comment?
Does setting the UA to IE7 cause the glitches? Because it surely won't change
Safari's webkit engine into any sort of IE7 compatibility mode. So are FB
conditionally sending broken CSS to IE7?

~~~
johnbender
It appears that FB is using UA sniffing (server side or otherwise) and not
conditional comments, or something else rendering engine specific, to alter
the page.

------
joseacta
Wouldn't make sense to place a message saying IE7 is no longer supported and a
link to upgrade? I think most Facebook users won't know what's wrong with
their computers.

------
synae
Funny how the news is expressed as "use the old, unsupported version of the
site with an old, unsupported version of a browser".

------
tsiokos
It seems that facebook white space "quirk" happens when document mode is set
to IE8/IE9 standards. I think IE7 users shouldn't have a problem.

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60164/Forum%20Posts/facebook.png>

------
g3orge
Facebook can easily help the random user to upgrade their browser. And it has
to.

------
suyash
I didn't even knew how the author changed User Agent to be IE 7 from
Safari..wonder how accurate it is to real IE 7.

~~~
bryanh
Not at all, webkit still renders everything. Presumably Facebook is delivering
different html/css based on the spoofed user agent.

